# Hungarian/Italian: "Hogy ki vagyok én?..."



## muguete

Hi Everyone!

Could someone translate this to me into Italian?

"Hogy ki vagyok én? Csak egy arc a múltból..."

Many thanks!


----------



## Kraus

I'll try: "Chi sono io? Solo un volto del passato..." ("Who am I? I'm only a face of the past...")
But let's wait for other opinions...


----------



## muguete

Grazie! 

Do the words change if you say "face FROM the past" and not "OF the past"? Yeah, I know it means the same, but I'm just asking  

Ps: Interesting! An Italian speaking Hungarian


----------



## Kraus

Probably "from the past" is better and more widely used than "of the past" (I just made a research to verify). Unfortunately I've been studying Hungarian only for one year, because at my university there isn't a complete course of this very beautiful language...


----------

